# 185 distressed animals found at rural home



## myLoki (Feb 6, 2008)

How terribly sad is this! Poor babies!

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/0206animals0206-ON.html


t.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 6, 2008)

This is horrible and only about 3 hours from me .

Apache Junction is a pretty "trashy" place, so I am not supised by this :?.


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 7, 2008)

*gasp* That poor horse (I know, the rabbits were there too, but I was appauled by the horse) *shakes head* I cannot imagine how much pain he/she must have been in.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

This is horrific - and all too common. I took three horses a few years ago and one was in worse shape than this horse. It's heart wretching and maddening.


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 12, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> This is horrific - and all too common. I took three horses a few years ago and one was in worse shape than this horse. It's heart wretching and maddening.




*gasp...again* Oh my gosh, is he/she okay now?


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Two of them did and are just fine today. But the mare that was in worse shape lived with me for three weeks and then had to be euthanized. Broke my heart - she was so special. She had been really horrifically abused (physically) but was so gentle and so loving towards everyone still. her feet and knees were so bad, she finally couldn't walk anymore. We tried everything...


----------



## ChompersMom (Feb 13, 2008)

That's so sad! AJ is only about half an hour away from me .. but just like Amy said, it is pretty trashy so it doesn't suprise me either.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 13, 2008)

*ChompersMom wrote: *


> That's so sad! AJ is only about half an hour away from me .. but just like Amy said, it is pretty trashy so it doesn't suprise me either.



Don't you volunteer with BHRR now? Did they take in any bunnies? I wonder what happened to them all....


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 14, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Two of them did and are just fine today. But the mare that was in worse shape lived with me for three weeks and then had to be euthanized. Broke my heart - she was so special. She had been really horrifically abused (physically) but was so gentle and so loving towards everyone still. her feet and knees were so bad, she finally couldn't walk anymore. We tried everything...


:bigtears:But at least she is not in pain anymore


----------

